# Can I use SSI on my mac??



## owaters (Dec 31, 2002)

Is it possible to use SSI on my Mac?

I have set up a webserver (web file sharing) but SSI doesn't seem to work with it. Is it possible?


----------



## slur (Jan 4, 2003)

Server Side Includes do work with Apache but you have to configure it in the httpd.conf file.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jan 4, 2003)

Mentioned here too: http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26145


----------

